# My Super Dust Deputy Review



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

If you have the SDD, why would you want the wok upgrade? Both are designed to improve separation of chips and sawdust before the filter. If the SDD is doing such a great job, it seems like the salad bowl probably cuts down suction more than it's helping.

I would consider hard duct between the SDD and the DC. I'm betting you lose a lot of suction through that hose you have now. It's hard to get 5" PVC, but you don't need much. Maybe a 45 out of the DC, an angled pipe up to the top and a 45 down, with a short piece of flex so you can remove the bucket easier.


----------



## getsgarth (Jun 9, 2013)

Good question.

I added the salad bowl as some of the Jet's and Powermatics have them. I am certain you are right that it might cut down on the air flow, but I guess i thought it might help keep as much of the fine dust from hitting the filter.

Thanks for the suggestion on the straight pipe. I will look into it. I could somehow attach it to the support beams and then use only the flex to attach to the top of the cyclone.

My original plan was to build a stand to hold the dust deputy and then have the dust collector mounted directly to the top of the cyclone. Then I was only going to use ~ 1 foot of the 5" hose to go straight down to a drum. When I started laying it out, it was going to get to big for my space and I ended up using the 5" hose as I have it in the picture. I think you are right on the pipe. I will look into replacing the hose with straight pipe.


----------

